# Re-naming the boat



## pirateofcapeann (Aug 27, 2002)

Okay, I just read the topic on Boat Names. While I’m on the subject, I thought I’d like to get some opinions about re-naming my boat.

My boat is named “Jesse Boyce” after the builder’s uncle. For the sake of tradition I’ve kept that name for 12 years now. When I do an on line search for her, I’m inundated with sites for some two bit rap singer! I really don’t want my beautiful little boat to be synonymous with that ilk, so I’m thinking about changing her name. 

She is the prettiest rose in the garden and a Yankee through and through, so I was thinking about re-naming her: “Yankee Rose”. Okay, I know it’s the title of a rock and roll song so I’m not getting too far from the initial problem, but it seams to fit her so much better. Any thoughts?

Pi


----------



## 29cascadefixer (Oct 13, 2002)

Yankee Rose-- I like it. If I may, Sir....
Down from the land of Bitter cold snows
comes a boat renamed the Yankee Rose.
Captained by a pirate with a rum soaked nose
happily ensconced where he don''t get froze.
Hummahummahummahumma Yankee Rose
Hummahummahummahumma Yankee rose


Rose perches on the water when the gloaming glows,
shatters a water surface when the warm wind blows.
Captained by pirate with a rum soaked nose
happily ensconced where he don''t get froze.
Hummahummahummahumma Yankee Rose
Hummahummahummahumma Yankee Rose.

Sorry- couldn''t resist.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Here is one prior string on the subject: It began with a fellow questioning why we stick to superstitions in the 21st century. 

In Reply to: Superstition be damned. 
I''m not sure I get your point but it is clear to me that must be right that there is no place for silly superstitions. Now ritual which has definite cause and effect you must respect. Take the one about changing the name of a boat. I am sure this is just coincidence but of the twenty plus some boats owned by myself and my family, we only changed the name of three, that was the two that lost their masts and the one that was sunk on the rocks at Fort Toten. Not a large scientific sampling mind you, but a 100% correlation sounds like cause and effect to me. I don''t believe in superstition only what can be proven by scientific method. I am glad you are willing to continue our testing where we left off. Bravo, my brave man.
Jeff (Think he bought that?)

With you all the way...at a safe distance! Posted by ACB on July 08, 1998 at 23:23:10:
It''s a funny thing, but I have spent my life in commercial shipping and
while we do have to rename ships we are a deeply superstitious lot!
Actually, superstition has a sort of place in keeping up morale; if you
have complied with all the superstitions you feel better, and are
perhaps likely to perform better. We should know the physics of sailing
well enough by now, but the tired human brain after a few days at sea
needs all the support it can get!

Reply to: If you don''t believe in senseless superstitions, why name a boat at all? 
Perhaps it is my fault that my point did not come through, since I gave the posting a somewhat inflammatory title. I certainly was not slamming "respect and celebration of the world around us". I was making a much more focused point. I was trying to say that we should not be bound by practices which no longer make sense (see me examples re departure date and hull color). Particularly when these practices are in lieu of proper seamanship. As to your specific points, I am sure you would agree that something failed which resulted in those rigs coming down, and there is nothing mystical about things failing on sailboats. My rudder did not fall off because of bad Feng Shui. The pin ate through the wood after swinging back and forth for 15 years. Also, I understand and agree with your point about boats having a personality, but of course the original name did not have the benefit of those years of experience in naming the boat. Why not give the boat a name that captures its essence PLUS your relationship to it. This is why I am waiting to put my hew boat''s name on the transom until I am sure it fits. Of course, a name also has many practical advantages, as an aide in hailing, recognizing friends out cruising, etc.

And I suppose, next you''re going to tell me that whistling doesn''t affect the wind strength! Posted by Jeff H 
Of course the fact that you changed the name of your boat had nothing to do with the fact that your rudder functioned perfectly for 15 years but chose to break after you changed the name of the boat. The fact that it broke clearly PROVES nothing at all. I think it is important that you keep testing. We all admire your bravery. And I suppose next your going to tell me that whistling doesn''t affect the wind strength! After 37 years of testing and noting a direct correlation between wind speed and whistling, for me, I think that "superstition" has been proven to be actual scientific fact. I have tested this many times. Whenever I whistle on board the wind eventually increases in velocity. OK, so it doesn''t happen immediately but sooner or later the winds increase. Ok, maybe it is a few days later, but it still works! Keep up the good work!
Jeff
(For those of you who are about to have me locked up, I want to point out that to some extent my comments on this are meant to be a bit tongue in cheek but only a bit.)

Posted by Evelyn Keller on June 04, 1998 at 07:26:12:
I am looking for information, or a source or reference, where I can find out how to perform a ceremony (some suggested words to say & actions to take) to rename a boat formerly owned by someone else. A couple of years ago, there was a short item in Cruising World magazine that described a ceremony, or some kind of protocol, to use when you want to rename a boat. I haven''t been able to locate that item. We certainly don''t want to do anything to displease the gods of the sea or any other concerned gods--but we''re about to purchase a used boat and want to put "our name" on it. I''d appreciate information from those who may have done this before, or the date, page number where I can find this information.

Posted by Jason on June 10, 1998 at 12:57:47:
If you have already bought the boat, it''s too late! However, if you buy the boat without a name (have the current owner take her name off, and sell her without a name) you are free to name her whatever you wish. best of luck! 
Jason

Posted by Carl Miller on June 05, 1998 at 05:40:24:
In a spirit of cooperation with the Name Gods, I would offer the following technique in renaming a boat:
An alternate method involves scraping off the old name and painting on the new name. However, first it is recommended that you empty the contents (internally of course) of a good 200-yr. old+ "Jose Cuervo" or "Sauza" Tequila. 
This process cleanses the soul and prepares the boat for a proper skipper!
Then, there is plan "B" discovered ages ago by the Vikings. It will permanently remove the old name without the use of paint removers, putty knives, heat guns, but does employ the use of natural elements. This requires the flame as a result of natural lightning. One may arrest the Fire Gods thru the use of a torch. In the 2nd and final stage of the cleansing, one simply burns the sucker down to the water line and sets the boat adrift in a quiet place of your own choosing. There is an upside to the endeavor....it also removes stuff from those dark corners of the lockers, eliminates those old unsightly PFD''s that are never thrown away, and at the same time, stains on the decks disappear forever.
p.s. the yellow stuff with a worm is probably Mescal not Tequila. Salud amigos!

Posted by ACB on June 05, 1998 at 01:51:07:
I am extremely superstitious about boats; the result of long experience. Re-naming a boat is a BAD IDEA and will certainly lead to trouble; better buy a different boat. Never paint a boat green or disaster will ensue (I know this to be true - bought a green painted boat, did not rename her but thought I would get through the first season without a repaint - lost rudder in North Sea.) Never start a cruise on a Friday. Never EVEN MENTION the long eared fellow on a boat and with due respect to Bob G I would advise against using the foot of the animal in any ceremony close to a boat. All Christian priests of whatever persuasion should be carefully avoided in any ceremonies to do with boats.

If you MUST do it, I have found during a career in merchant shipping in Asia that Shinto priests are capable of performing the renaming ceremony without ill-effects, and that a visit by a Feng Shui practitioner usually gets rid of residual ill-luck. If you cannot manage this them at least pour a libation to Tin Hau, the Taoist Queen of Heaven, who takes a special interest in small boats.
This is a true story. Two cargo passenger ships were built to run between Japan, Hong Kong and Australia. One was a perfect ship and nothing went wrong. The twin sister went aground twice (expensively, on Japanese oyster beds!) The Hong Kong crew demanded a Feng Shui man or they would not sail. He came on board and located the source of the trouble. In an alcove in the first class smoking room was an antique statue of the Buddha. He pronounced that this was a "land Buddha" and was always trying to get ashore, hence the groundings. No problem - he had a solution. He removed the rather expensive statue and reappeared with a very cheap and nasty one which he pronounced was a "sea Buddha" and installed in the alcove. The ship ran for the next 20 years with no more trouble!


Posted by ray on June 04, 1998 at 17:12:12:
Check out the 48 North (PNW magazine) web site. They have a "Boat De-naming Ceremony" that you can down load and use. The author finds it critical that you "de-name" the boat correctly or you are in deep .... It''s all in good fun however, for the those who are not sure about the sea gods that live below us, it will give''em peace of mind. Remember that the primary purpose of a de-naming ceremony is "another excuse to party" so have a good one for the CW BBS crew.


Posted by Jeff R on June 04, 1998 at 15:15:01:
My wife has been wanting to rename our boat since we bought it, 3 years ago. I really don''t care. I had heard something about not doing it until the boat has run aground 3 times, I did not know that was a power boat requirement. Unfortunately, we have bounced off the bottom 3 times (not really hard aground, but did damage the keel). So that excuse is gone. Will the gods be more upset if you rename the boat after sailing her with her old name than if you renamed it right away? Also, if you are supposed to eliminate all references to the old boat name, what about postings about her on the net? There is no way I could ever eliminated every reference to her name in all the places I have posted it. Fortunately my wife still has not picked a new name, so this may never be an issue.

This is EXACTLY what you must do
Posted by tomC on June 04, 1998 at 08:50:11:
Here it is, from the Fishmeal FAQ:
Yes, there *is* a way to change a boat''s name without upsetting the various deities of the sea and air. First time out with the new name on the boat, luff up into the wind and drift to a complete stop, then allow the boat to sail backwards. This represents "backing over" the old name. Sailing backwards is hard - 
requires a good breeze, some waves usually help, and a fair amount of skill. But the goddesses and gods that are concerned with these matters are not easy to impress! If the boat is a fin keel type with a separate rudder, you should be able to stabilize in backward mode and do it for at least a few boat lengths. For a full-keeler, the spirits will most likely be appeased with a half-boat length or so. Under no circumstance should you do this under power! If the boat is a powerboat, you will have bad luck with the new name until you have run aground three times. I don''t know if these can be intentional groundings - perhaps someone with more experience in this area could clarify this. 
>>Originally from: [email protected] http://www.well.com/~pk/fishmeal.html

What I did
Posted by bp on June 04, 1998 at 08:15:31:
In Reply to: Ceremony to Rename a Boat posted by Evelyn Keller on June 04, 1998 at 07:26:12:
If the boat is on land walk around it counter clockwise three times, then remove all traces of the old name. Then you should never mention the old name again. If the boat is in the water, maybe swimming around it three times would be allowable. The important thing is to enjoy your new boat.

here''s what to do...
Posted by bernie on June 04, 1998 at 10:11:28:
In Reply to: Ceremony to Rename a Boat posted by Evelyn Keller on June 04, 1998 at 07:26:12:
hi evelyn,
here''s what to do. get lots of champagne, good appetizers, lots of KY jelly, go sailing with your favorite man, anchor somewhere beautiful out of the way and have the time of your life.
Bernie

A bit risky, this
Posted by harryj on June 05, 1998 at 07:21:13:
The problem is that you often end up with another crewmember and then have to get yet a new boat to have enough room for the little sucker, thus repeating the process. It is somewhat offset, however, by the fact that you will at some point be able to justify getting a Valiant 40. There is a tried and true method used here in Africa, (although not applicable in this case): sacrifice a virgin. Since the rules are a bit vague, you can usually figure out how to do this in a way acceptable to the sacrifice. 

This works
Posted by S/V Triumph on June 04, 1998 at 10:31:46:
I used this plan published in 48 north http://www.48north.com/ to rename my Mason 43. If you follow it religiously you will satisfy all the gods.

The only safe way
Posted by Bob G on June 04, 1998 at 11:45:37:
Materials required:
2 bottles champagne (preferably imported, but domestic has been successfully used) 1 rabbit''s foot
1 red hair ( must be from a genuine redhead and must be exactly six inches long.
Procedure:
1.Wrap the red hair around rabbit''s foot. 
2. Soak rabbit''s hair in champagne.
3. Rub soaked rabbit''s foot over old boat name (very vigorously)
4. Without turning around, throw rabbit''s foot over left shoulder into the sea. If boat is positioned where this can not be done, it is permissible to have a second person catch the rabbit''s foot in a bucket and run it to the sea.
5. Drink remainder of first bottle of champagne.
6. Apply new name to boat.
7.Have a boat christening ceremony, but DO NOT BREAK SECOND BOTTLE ONBOAT. Just sprinkle some on the new name and drink the rest.
8. Final step...most important! Go sailing and have a happy life.

But wait! There''s more!
Posted by Chuck Munson on June 04, 1998 at 12:31:01:
All of the fore-dated advice is good and accurate, as far as it goes. The primary omission was that ALL TRACES of the old name must be removed from all material on the boat. I know from sad experience that trouble will trouble you until you heed this advice. The dinghy that came with the boat in question had diminutive version of the mother ship''s former name. When a raftup buddy took his dog ashore in the aforementioned dinghy with another buddy''s outboard on the back, it sank out from under him as he was preparing to climb back aboard. He clung to the painter with one hand and the stern ladder with the other as the flotation foam bobbed to the surface, a puzzled look on his face. He finally let it go. The local Voltaire fire department divers could find neither trace of the dinghy, nor oil slick from the motor. Rum works as well as champagne, and is more traditional in some quarters. What ever your libation, be sure to give a glass to old King Neptune, or the name change might not take.


----------



## BigRed56 (May 27, 2001)

Ahoy , yee pirates ,academics and mates, The Pirate of Pine Island has another offer for ye consideration I''ve restored me 1963 British Vessel previously named the "Sea King of Upnor", The Last change is to be her name. In consideration to my new southern bretheren and my old yankee past I''ve decieded to rename her "Sea Yawl!"Since she''s a world traveled Yawl I particulary like the Irony of the name even if my dim witted souther neighbors don''t get the literal meaning.As far as tradition and superstition the Pirate of Pine Island does hereby swear the following oath to all powers that be. This vessel is christened the Sea Yawl! and be ye god or demon or alien I ask yer blessing and if ye be of de mind not to grant it, well than the Hell wit you!!! The Pirate of Pine Island ask for no quarter and he gives none.


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Pi,

I believe you should choose a name for your beloved boat that you enjoy saying, that warms your heart (pirates do have hearts, don''t they?) when you hear it, and that conveys to others how you feel about her. "Yankee Rose" sounds pretty good to me.

Best of luck.
Duane


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

fixer
you sure there is a song called Yankee Rose? There''s a singer, Axel Rose, with an older group called Guns n Roses.
Cliff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

what ever you believe about the sea god, don''t tempt them. I removed the title of the first name on my boat last year, because the previous owner didn''t and when i change the name this summer i will do the same thing again.it''s a tridition born of the past, and has merit. enjoy your Yankee Rose


----------



## colehankins (Feb 1, 2002)

Hey POPI, Why wasnt the 11 year old kid allowed to see the pirate movie????



















it was rated arh


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Always remember.....It''s bad luck to be superstitious!!


----------



## BigRed56 (May 27, 2001)

Ahoy , aye tis a joke for me well let me take a stab at the punch line...Because her neck wasn''t double jointed? Pirate of Pine Island


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

I am surprised you mention Jose Cuervo and good tequila in the same sentence. I tequila should say "100% agave" on the label. Such as "Hornitos" etc


----------



## Dave A (Sep 25, 2003)

The name changing method that I was assured, some years ago,would work without any bad results was to make a new name out of the letters of the present name. It may sound strange but you will find that you can spend meny hours over wine, beer etc. with friends working on this one. My last boat was named "Fly Away" when I bought it and a lot of time was spent rearranging letters but the name never was changed. I didn''t really dislike the name but it became a challange.

Dave


----------



## MDDesperado (Oct 9, 2003)

Beware...there''s something to this superstition.

I boat a new (used) boat last December, and noodled around with a new name until February 2, when I settled on a new name and submitted it the the USCG to document the boat and began discussions with a company to make a graphic for the boat.

She sank two days later.

I''ve now bought another boat, and am considering whether or not just to leave the current on her.


----------



## JagsBch (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry but I couldn't help but laugh. I must have a sick sense of humor because I found that to e hilarious


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bad luck. Don't tempt Neptune.


----------



## fupls (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't change her name! Just let your memory bears with her not for the stuff you found on somewhere else. You must keep your boat's name because it is a part of the history of your boat. If one day I buy QE2, will you change her name too? I sail with my second-hand Catalina 25 over 15 years even she got a very common name but I'm always happy with it. You won't re-name your dog, will you? Think again mate!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

This rubbish about never changing the name of a ship is a load of mumbo jumbo. (IMHO)

Whether one should observe certain ceremonial procedure at the time of the renaming is the real issue. 

Personally I think that's a load of bollocks as well but it is a load of fun and a bloody good excuse to get pissed as a parrot. 

Anyway, bugger the Gods. Didn't do much bloody good for the passengers and crew of the Titanic did they ? 

TD


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Just leave it as is. It's nice, and there's a story to it. Yankee Rose is a horrible name... Why on earth would you want to name your boat Yankee Rose. Sweet Jesus! First do no harm!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

well, three years later, I think he probably made his decision.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

So we shouldn't expect a reply? We should all just let this go?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Man, you're fiesty tonight. No, its a good subject. I would like to know what he did, come to think of it. I couldn't do it, the name remains the same.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Had the boat five years. No name on her for four. "Emily Marie" is gettin' labeled this year. If nothing further is heard from this poster you may judge the results for yourselves.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I just tried to get some errant charges removed from our Verizon account, and it has left me a little out of sorts... AND THEN I GET YOUR SARCASTIC COMMENT ABOUT THE POST BEING FOUR YEARS OLD! Yuk, yuk. That's a nice cockpit pic. What are you sailing?
Sailhog


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

My last post was directed to bestfriend. Sorry to step on your toes, Sailaway12.
Apologies,
Sailhog


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

How come when Cam points out old posts, everyone thinks its funny? Cam? Thats my buddy Bruce at the helm. Its a CS34, 1990. 
If this guy doesn't repost, he changed the name and the King ate his boat.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

This Verizon thing has still got me tied up in knots...


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

there is a boat called Won't sink 2,i wonder if won't sink 1 had a name change


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

So I'm the only person on all of Sailnet who's ever had a problem with Verizon?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I have one minor problem. I HAVE NO RECEPTION AT MY HOUSE!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Now there's the response I was waiting for! They don't call you bestfriend for nothing!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

If you are superstitous and desiring to change the name of your vessel. You should call in the local Priest, Minister, Shaman, Iman, Druid and Wiccan to rechristian your vessel with the appropriate Wine, whiskey, bourbon sacrifices. 
Oh! leave a little bit of that sacrifice for yourselves. After all you need to be sure that the liquid you are using in the christianing is of the appropriate vinage. Replace the coins under the mast. These are used to pay the ferryman for the trip across the river Styx if things do go wrong in the big way.
And also have your spouse's permission for this Rechristianing party. She/He may want to add to the Rechristianing Ceremony with additional ideas.
After all it is a family boat.
Also do the paperwork for your state registry or USCG documentation. Most important item here and the registry for you EPIRB, and the FCC license also.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

If you are superstitous and desiring to change the name of your vessel. You should call in the local Priest, Minister, Shaman, Iman, Druid and Wiccan to rechristian your vessel with the appropriate Wine, whiskey, bourbon sacrifices. 
Oh! leave a little bit of that sacrifice for yourselves. After all you need to be sure that the liquid you are using in the christianing is of the appropriate vinage. Replace the coins under the mast. These are used to pay the ferryman for the trip across the river Styx if things do go wrong in the big way.
And also have your spouse's permission for this Rechristianing party. She/He may want to add to the Rechristianing Ceremony with additional ideas.
After all it is a family boat.
Or just call the vessel by its HIN #.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Bestfriend,
Because when Cam brings up the topic it's about something like Verizon coverage from four years ago, and the rest of us assume that the man has either gotten a new phone, dropped it overboard, or succumbed to swine flu.
Boat naming, on the other hand, is a topic of perpetual interest to many.
Personally, I like Cam when he's funny. I just read a post about the naming of people who hang out in boatyards and Cam was definitely not funny! Don't get him going on sextants, either. No worries, mate. Others have done the same, and the thread went on for days.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

"Can you buy safety? Let's ask Ken Barnes!"
A Cam classic!


----------



## Hawkwind (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the Exon Valdez is still sailing with it's new name. I'm also pretty sure CNN would have told us if there had been any "bad luck".


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

sailhog said:


> So we shouldn't expect a reply? We should all just let this go?


No reply `cause he's hanging with Davey Jones. aaarrrrrrgh.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

CLucas said:


> No reply `cause he's hanging with Davey Jones. aaarrrrrrgh.


The Yankee Rose is feeding the flounder?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*I've re-named 9 boats..*

and never did one of those foolish re-naming ceremonies. I've also never touched bottom or had bad luck perhaps because I don't beleive in Santa Clause or BS superstitions...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Halekai-

Any sailor who says he's never gone aground is either never sailing or a complete liar...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

halekai36 said:


> and never did one of those foolish re-naming ceremonies. I've also never touched bottom or had bad luck perhaps because I don't beleive in Santa Clause or BS superstitions...


Santa Clause is real. I caught him banging my wife on my sofa when I came home early from a business trip last Christmas.


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

Santa IS real, sailhog can attest to that! He seems to get around as well, I guess milk and cookies just ain't cuttin it for him anymore. See how complicated the modern world has become? I renamed my boat last month, no ceremony, no prayers, no pledging my soul to Davy Jones, it's kinda more like a cowering kid hoping no one will notice.  

Don


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

donrr1 said:


> Santa IS real... I guess milk and cookies just ain't cuttin it for him anymore.
> Don


Don,
You don't happen to own a funny red suit and a fake white beard, do you?
Sailhog


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

No, but my EX wife does.

Don


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! Was she on Hilton Head Island on or around December 24, 2006?


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

sailhog said:


> Don,
> You don't happen to own a funny red suit and a fake white beard, do you?
> Sailhog


Fake beards look silly.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet sassymollassy, Goose, THAT IS FUNNY! Is this a stock photo, or did you just take it?
God I almost forgot -- stay away from my woman, you son of a *****!
Sailhog


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my friend....now I understand...SHE's GOT LEGS !!!!!


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Not a stocker,, I took it at Christmas time to send to my Sis's kids. 

The sun's comin' out fianlly, now I need to get some cheap sunglass'.....


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

So it wasn't ZZ who was banging my wife... and it wasn't Santa... My wife said something about Chris Kringle having a footlong something or other...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bowsprit maybe ??? ...as long as she doesn't start referring to your boomkin...  Anyway - back on topic - as we're supposed to make the effort apparently .... I offer the time-tested, fail safe method employed by folk of the Maritime persuasion when the inevitable renaming of the boat must occur.

As with most things in the Maritimes, it begins with a trip to the likker store. Then you go to the beer store. You buy as much as if your wife just won Lotto 649. Then you and the crew head down to the boat. Pull up a seat and start drinkin' serious, like your daughter just married her cousin or something...keep drinking, when you can't drink anymore, get a bucket and hurl a couple of times (no sharing of buckets please - we're a civilised bunch), and then get back to drinking some more. When you finally come to the next morning, you won't be able to remember the name of the boat, and are then free to call her anything you choose...


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

Interesting Sailorman, that's pretty much what my partner and I agreed to do with our new/old boat. I would show you her private message but she also suggested something else as part of the ritual. Who am I to argue  
Being a 'Shellback', I do believe I shall have a sitdown with Neptune on the matter as well, cause he knows me.

Don


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My boat has a French name in the first word. I'm going to change it to English. Jouvert --> Morning (or Dawn). Not sure I like the sound if Morning Spirit though, but Jouvert has to go.

The Sea Gods should accept that without a ritual.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

From another thread I've just come up with the best name for a boat east of Suez. "Wombat Warrior" If possible the boat should be as preposterous as the name.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I came onto this thread late. I've seriously been thinking about renaming my boat because I really don't like the French name part of it. Anyway, here's a site I ran across with a bunch of boat names.
http://www.10000boatnames.com/


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I wanted to re-name our boat "Pig F*cker," but my wife was having none of it.
Sailhog


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailhog said:


> I wanted to re-name our boat "Pig F*cker," but my wife was having none of it.
> Sailhog


Not to mention it would be violating USCG boat naming regs... which do not allow profanity IIRC.


----------



## Hawkeye25 (Jun 2, 2005)

A tight hull and level head keep a boat afloat, not an original name. Just because some fuddle-head names a Hinckley 'Crap Weasel' , when you buy it and change the name, it don't turn the boat into a Buccaneer.

While some folks think a name will alter their own identity somehow or make others think better of them for having a boat named 'Conan the Barroom Brawler', it really only serves a very narrow spectrum of uses.

1. It should be easy to read and pronounce so others can hail you to warn you you're about to go aground - or the like.

2. It should be easy to understand when you hear it over the VHF, so you know you're being hailed.

3. It should be non-insulting and politcally neutral, because names like 'Death to Islam' will get you shot at.

Other than that it's very simple - it's a name, not a hole in the bottom of the boat.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Not to mention it would be violating USCG boat naming regs... which do not allow profanity IIRC.


I've read somewhere that the fifth most common boat name is Wet Dream.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Wet Dream isn't profanity...disgusting...but not profanity. What sailhog mentioned is clearly over the line...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What about "Sofa King Broke", could someone get away with that?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

But why would you want to?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Wet Dream isn't profanity...disgusting...but not profanity. What sailhog mentioned is clearly over the line...


I was just joking. However, it does amaze me that Wet Dream is the FIFTH MOST POPULAR BOAT NAME in the U.S. That's shocking to me. No wonder everybody hates Americans. We're disgusting.
Sailhog


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I saw a boat once named DUCKING THE FOG. had to laugh


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Not that I would want this thread to swing back on topic, but. My boat didn't have a name when I got her. She has CF #s. It took me all of about two hours to come up with "Platano Grande". It certainly fits, it could be taken in more than one way(Big Banana, get it?,,yuk yuk), and first and formost, it comes through on the VHF very clearly. What's even better, I ran a search and found NOT ONE other Platano Grande.
OK, this thread is offially back O/T,,, carry on.........


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Beautiful Name!
Fair Wind and Calm Sea's.
gh


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

If one is superstitious about renaming a boat, choose the new name fit well behind the word MAYDAY. Something like "Sinking Feeling" maybe?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Goose...does your wife/s.o. roll her eyes every time you say the name on the VHF?? <g>


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

JouvertSpirit said:


> My boat has a French name in the first word. I'm going to change it to English. Jouvert --> Morning (or Dawn). Not sure I like the sound if Morning Spirit though, but Jouvert has to go.
> 
> The Sea Gods should accept that without a ritual.


I sincerelly am with you...that French name has to go...defenately....

I agree.. French name...humpffff

I am with you......just leave the Spirit....that's pretty...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Goose...does your wife/s.o. roll her eyes every time you say the name on the VHF?? <g>


ehehehehehehehe

So....dear ZZ....Platano Grande, huh????  

Are we compensating????


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

camaraderie said:


> Goose...does your wife/s.o. roll her eyes every time you say the name on the VHF?? <g>


LOL, absolutely,, not only does she roll her eyes, she gets this BIG grin on her face too.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Goose, you will never get Platano Grande in that truck with the mast up.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's what happens when he takes too many blue pills.


----------



## pmoyer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Back on the subject....*

Ok ok ok. I finally got a boat. Here's the deal. She has no name on her stern (or anywhere else that's not paper).

If I 'rename' her by registering her with a different name, and then paint the new name on her, does it count as bad luck renaming? All the ceremonies seem to point to the "removing the old name" as the bad luck part.....



Cheers,
Phil


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You will thereby be spared of the drugery of all that pomp & ceremony stuff and with faith, also be spared from Neptune's wrath.


----------



## pmoyer (Oct 3, 2006)

Outstanding! We'll dispense with the ceremony and proceed forthwith to the rum!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

pmoyer said:


> Ok ok ok. I finally got a boat. Here's the deal. She has no name on her stern (or anywhere else that's not paper).
> 
> If I 'rename' her by registering her with a different name, and then paint the new name on her, does it count as bad luck renaming? All the ceremonies seem to point to the "removing the old name" as the bad luck part.....
> 
> ...


If there's no name on her... I guess you should be okay... but I would christen her with a good bottle of booze... don't break the bottlle.. just pour some over the bow after opening it.... and celebrate with the rest and some good friends, family and crew.  Cheap booze will piss off Neptune and cause problems.


----------



## pirateofcapeann (Aug 27, 2002)

No. I didn't re-name the boat. It wasn't superstition, bad luck, johnna or anything like that. It wasn't even the trouble of going through having new name boards made up. See, I married the builder's daughter and the boat was named after my father-in-law's uncle, who he had a lot of respect for. If I renamed that boat, I'd never have a peaceful day ever again!


----------



## superdave (Jan 8, 2007)

Good one, Cap'n - Sofa King Broke. I think I would try that one, but I don't have the cash for the paint, after all the other repairs... 

-Dave


----------



## pmoyer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Cheap booze?*



sailingdog said:


> If there's no name on her... I guess you should be okay... but I would christen her with a good bottle of booze... don't break the bottlle.. just pour some over the bow after opening it.... and celebrate with the rest and some good friends, family and crew.  Cheap booze will piss off Neptune and cause problems.


A good friend is desperate to break a bottle of champaign on her bow. I told him he would cease to be a good friend.... We're going to pour the champaign on her, and some Mnt. Gay rum for good measure, and proceed to celebrate!

Cheers!


----------



## Neises (Feb 24, 2007)

pmoyer said:


> A good friend is desperate to break a bottle of champaign on her bow.


You could mention to him that the Vikings smeared blood of a human sacrifice on their bows before launching


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

A little removed from the topic maybe but this might make you think twice about ignoring superstition. The British Navy was having problems with sailors that wouldn;t go to sea on a friday due to it being bad luck. So, to prove that is was silly they actually named a ship HMS Friday and gave her to one Captin Friday who was orderd to set sail on Friday. Strangly enough they were never heard from again. The story comes from two different books I've read, so take it or leave it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree about the nautical traditions... not necessarily being just plain superstition. Seen too many weird things happen. 

Last year, a boat out of a marina near mine left for Maine on a Friday. My friend, who had helped them commission the boat, said that they had e-mailed her and said that they had broken their backstay and nearly lost the mast but I don't remember the details. I do remember that the rigging had just been inspected as part of the survey and the only part that was deemed in need of replacement was a damaged backstay... and a brand new one was installed.... yet it was the brand new one that failed. Ironically, it was the backstay replacement that prevented them from leaving on Thursday...


----------



## ctreacy (Oct 13, 2006)

*Querencia*

This is a great topic! Our family boat is named Querencia which is a Spanish word that NO ONE seems to get! From the book "Racing Through Paradise:

"The word doesn't translate. It is used in Spanish to designate that mysterious little area in the bullring that catches the fancy of the fighting bull when he charges in. He imagines it his sanctuary:when parked there, he supposes he cannot be hurt...
So it is, borrowing the term, that one can speak of one's "querencia"to mean that little, unspecified area in life's arena where one feels safe, serene."

Last year we moored in a marina that was mostly populated by fishing hobbyists (my wife used to call it "The ******* Riviera") and most of my neighbors thought it was some play on the word "Queer". Suffice it to say, we never really found many friends among our neighbors!

Here's the trouble. The boat was named by a previous owner. That owner was my brother. If I rename the boat, I'll have some 'splanin to do! So I think I may be stuck!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CTreacy-

My friend's father told me that querencia meant "haven of the heart"... 

Sounds like you need a new marina... the people down at that one sound like a fairly backwards and rather ignorant crowd.


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

What a beautiful thread. There are a few things I didn't get though; like Goose flying his colours at the top of his backstay and the one about Christianizing. It caused me to wonder how the Israeli Navy names their boats? There is a magazine on the Chesapeake "Nor'Easter" that has to reprint the ceremony for re-naming every spring, by request. Anyway, a rose by any other name... I have a high regard for Yankees.


----------



## Neises (Feb 24, 2007)

tigerregis said:


> Christianizing.


I was hoping someone would take us there 
If "christening" is to "bring to Christ", and Christian rule says "no gods before me"... Where does Neptune fall in?

I've been reading a lot about all the different traditions for different culture, and of course Vigor's denaming ceremony. The main thing to note about Vigor: He was simply 'some guy' that wanted some ceremonial verbage, just like you & I. Sure he's circumnavigated like thirty times but... Yeah.

Make peace with your spirituality, and read weather reports.

Disclaimer: I'm just a hillbilly playing around on inland lakes.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you have bad vibes about the current name then it's definitely best to rename 'er. To be proud a captain must 
giv'er a sweet name such as The Yankee Rose! How can ya go wrong?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rather old thread


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*The name of your boat should reflect you*

I haven't met a true sailor yet whose mind isn't filled with the dreams, visions, adventures, and romance of being under sail. The name of your boat should reflect some element of that romance that has meaning for you. If that is Yankee Rose, then so be it. It certainly has overtones of the maritime world.
Nordic Myst


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

The story I've been told, or read somewhere, or otherwise somehow got stuck in my head was that pirates were very superstitious. They would steal a ship and rename it and it was hard to prove to whom it belonged. So the British spread the rumor that it was bad luck to change the name on a ship or the sea gods would go all nutso on you. The superstitious pirates believed it - refused to change the name and then, obviously, eventually got caught. Clever?

So whatever you choose to believe and we are all victims of the lies we choose to believe, I believe a name changing ceremony calls for a party with ritual (cheap) booze offered to the gods of wind and sea, be they greek gods, roman gods, or gods from New Jersey - do the whole ritual thing - get somebody to dress up as King Neptune, expunge all of the old name, everybody have a drink. Offer a sprinkle to the god of wind (Aeolus is the greek one, no idea who the Roman wind god is - fartimus, maybe) and everybody has a drink. Offer a sprinkle to the god of the sea (Neptune and/or Poseidon) and everybody has a drink, etc, etc.

Pretty soon, nobody can remember the old name on the boat. And when you wake up the next morning, your new boat name is spelled funny. And is crooked on the transom. And you don't care. You just want some alka seltzer.

That's what we did, and we didn't sink... yet.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you need to perform any rituals if you rename your boat "Come Hell or Highwater"?


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

How about naming your boat "The Vessel Calling." You can jump into and confuse a lot of VHF conversations.

"City Marina, City Marina, this is Second Wind. I'd like to request a slip for tonight."

"This is City Marina to the vessel calling...

"Yes? This is Vessel Calling."

"You requested a slip, vessel calling?"

"No, do you have one for me?"

"What?"

"This is Second Wind - I requested a slip."

"Vessel Calling, do you request a slip for the night."

"No"

"Yes"

"City Marina, Out."

What fun.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

Only tidbit I have to offer is when you arrive at a foreign port and they don't speak English it can be difficult to convey her name.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

How about for the name of a boat: 'Ex-wife's Alimony'
Now that would make a few people angry and a few laughing.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> How about naming your boat "The Vessel Calling." You can jump into and confuse a lot of VHF conversations.


That reminds me of a singing group that advertised their CDs on late night cable. The name of the group was "The Original Artists". Their CD box set featured every song I would ever want to hear and they were all performed by "The Original Artists." I boght it an the music sucked - it pissed me off ...I think I ended up paying 12.99 for shipping too.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> That reminds me of a singing group that advertised their CDs on late night cable. The name of the group was "The Original Artists". Their CD box set featured every song I would ever want to hear and they were all performed by "The Original Artists." I boght it an the music sucked - it pissed me off ...I think I ended up paying 12.99 for shipping too.


You know what P.T. Barnum said: There is one born every minute.
He even had a special door in the animal tent for you to see the Egress. 

Have you ever seen an Egress?


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Boasun said:


> You know what P.T. Barnum said: There is one born every minute.
> He even had a special door in the animal tent for you to see the Egress.
> 
> Have you ever seen an Egress?


I've been shown it many times, but I don't think I ever paid to be shown it


----------



## senatorcongressman (Jun 20, 2007)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> ...Offer a sprinkle to the god of wind (Aeolus is the greek one, no idea who the Roman wind god is - *fartimus*, maybe) and everybody has a drink...


Now that smells like a good name for a boat...


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

If you are going to name the boat after a living person or persons; then the safest way is after your own children. The spouse may claim the boat as their's because it has their name on it.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

How about "Epic Lower Gastrointestinal Event"?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Someone asked if I shouldn't think about buying a bigger boat to fit the new name on the transom.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

OK here is a question for you all. If the name is sewed on the mainsail sunbrella cover and you take it off does the holes it leaves count as the name still being on the boat?  
Confused and superstitious
Melissa


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

only if the sunbrella is faded enough for you to make out the name from 10' away.



Melrna said:


> OK here is a question for you all. If the name is sewed on the mainsail sunbrella cover and you take it off does the holes it leaves count as the name still being on the boat?
> Confused and superstitious
> Melissa


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I had decide to ignore superstitions, and left for a trip home on Friday 13. On the way home I almost got run over by a barge, ran aground and then ended up with 40kt head winds, 10-15ft. waves and a strong tide coming behind and from the side as I crossed the San Juan de Fuca straits causing a few wave close to spreader height. I never liked the name of my boat and was was told she (the boat) will tell me when she is ready and what to name her. I have found a new name, but will wait before untill I get all the refit I am doing done and will follow the proper procedure.


----------



## OutThere (Jan 25, 2008)

Ask her. It may be she never loved her original name. Or, if she is an older boat, has out grown it. On some quiet night light a few candles for romantic affect and explain to her your reasons for the name change. Then wait patiently. You will get your answer. Always a good idea to take the time to stay on good terms.


----------



## dergon (Jun 19, 2007)

Well. We just closed on our forst sailboat.

I am just superstitious enough to want to perform proper ritual but not so superstitious as to keep the vessel's current name 

We're thinking of "Bad in Plaid" ....since it is a Tartan and all.


Anyhow...here is my particular question.

We are going to have the old name burnished off before launch. ((the champagne soaked rabbit's foot toss over and catch in a bucket and run to the lake technique seems workable))

But....and it's a big but .......But....

then the boat likely has to be sailed down the lake before the person here locally can affix the new name.


SO.....

Can I simply finish the naming ceremony and formally give the boat her new moniker without having the actual lettering available? How about some duct tape lettered by a sharpie for a temporary nameplate?


Thanks.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

*"proper procedure" (short version)*

From what I unserstand the procedure for removing the old name requires that every occurrence of the name be removed from the boat, the name be written on a piece of paper with a line drawn through it, placed in a box, burnt and the ashes dumped over board on an out going tide (high tide on the full of a moon if you are on a lake)....then the christening procedure can begin...but I also have been told that a boat is christened only once, regardless of the name changes


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

*she told me*



OutThere said:


> Ask her. It may be she never loved her original name. Or, if she is an older boat, has out grown it. On some quiet night light a few candles for romantic affect and explain to her your reasons for the name change. Then wait patiently. You will get your answer. Always a good idea to take the time to stay on good terms.


 I racked my brain trying to figure out a name.....then when listening to the song "Waltzing Matilda" by the Irish Rovers....the explanation of what Waltzing Matilda meant just "felt good.....and that it will be. Actually Waltzing Matilda is not far from the present name "Rover" (except the precious owner named her Rover because he was never able to get a dog)


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

Someone told me about a guy who named his boat "Ruth", after his wife. After his divorce from Ruth, in which one of the few things he was able to keep was the boat (of course), he added "less" making her the "Ruthless". It was told it to me as if it was actually someone he knows. As much as I would like to believe it, I always thought it sounded too much like a joke, and that probably everyone else has heard it. Funny in any case!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw a boat once: "Last Dam Boat II"
and one here (in the same font as on the cover of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy: "Don't Panic" (upside down).
I was working at a marina once and was removing the name on a power boat 
the "Brass Ring" I got a couple of letters removed went to lunch, and as I was returning from lunch walking back down the dock, I noticed that there was an ugly brown boat at the dock the "ass Ring" ..... oops, I finished removing the name before my boss noticed
There is a big power boat here with a swim platform and a door in the transom to get to it. The boat is the "Salty Lass", but the owner usually leaves the door open, making it the "Salt ass"


----------



## Shemlock (Feb 3, 2012)

Superstitions are for those who still think the world is flat!!!If one cuts off the transom then replaces it anew without the name does it sink ???It could if the work is shoddy but the name would have nothing to do with it...I was told the same tripe when I bought my boat.It was named Jackal and it was the first thing to go. By the by "Who said anything about it being fun ???"


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

brother was always gonna name his boat "Half Fast." Read quickly, of course, but um, not too quickly.

He never did it, he was too lazy... I guess that is the "half" part.


----------



## hasher (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking for a boat name, I came across this topic. Then I found the reference to Waltzing Matilda and thought I found a name I could love.

Waltzing Matilda is a ballad about a man who drowns himself to avoid arrest and then haunts the place.

I love the song. I love the name. I even love the anti-authority moral and stick it to the high and mighty. But now that I read the meaning of the song I can't re-name the boat after a man who drowns!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I have taken the first steps in renaming my boat, removal of "ROVER" and handing a couple of pieces of wood (Silver Bali) to a local wood carver.
One of the accepted meanings for Waltzing Matilda: "The words of ‘Waltzing Matilda’ embody the free spirit, resourcefulness and defiance of authority associated with the Australian national character" fit my mind set and lifestyle to a T.


----------



## Grunthrie (May 2, 2013)

Someone told me once:
"Adhesive, paint and superstition are all soluble with alcohol". 
So scrub, scrape and drink away the old ill fitting name and christen the vessel anew!
Also, I read that the superstition regarding ill favor for renaming a boat was originally credited to the British in an attempt to dissuade seriously superstitious pirates from renaming stolen ships to evade capture... so it seems to all be a gub-mint thing anyway!


----------



## Staredge (Jun 6, 2013)

So, I have an 8' sailing dinghy that I bought. First boat. Have no idea if she ever had a name before, but she's getting one now. Question is, how do I do the de-naming ceremony if I don't know any previous names??

Remember, it's only weird if it doesn't work.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Insert 'unknown name' into the ceremony... all's good.
Drink heavily...
poor some adult beverage (or spray it) over the foredeck...
Lose something highly valuable (that is part of the boat) into the water. Poseidon needs to be appeased.
Make sure to do both these things in front of others.

All mentions of 'unknown name' should be stated as such:
"We rechristen the 'unknown name'... to 'new name'"
Done.

It's an 8 ft Dinghy... make sure the ceremony is longer than for a 30 foot yacht. It helps bring perspective to the task at hand.


----------



## Teamstone (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting discussion as I am buying a boat named PeaceMaker and considering renaming her. I haven't decided whether or not to however. 

She has been renamed before (multiple times LOL)

As this is my first salt water boat, I may leave it for now and if I decide she is the right boat for me long term, I may then rename her if she hasn't grown into her name.

Tom


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Superstition and being wary of changing a boat name? In the 21st millennium? By otherwise intelligent people?

If you bought a boat named ********* you would change the name in 2 seconds without a thought.


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

+1 on superstition being ridiculous


----------



## Staredge (Jun 6, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Superstition and being wary of changing a boat name? In the 21st millennium? By otherwise intelligent people?
> 
> If you bought a boat named ********* you would change the name in 2 seconds without a thought.


Indeed I would, but I'd follow the proper procedure to do so.


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

I will say this about superstition. When i was over seas "fighting the good fight" i didnt break any mirrors or walk under any ladders. That being said if i was out on the ocean challenging mother nature or weathering a storm at her mercy i probably would be glad i took those extra steps to avoid any bad "luck"


----------



## hasher (Aug 12, 2011)

I am not superstitious. I think this is analogous.

I'm at church on a Sunday evening in a small north Georgia community outside of Chattanooga. The preacher decides to talk about the upcoming youth retreat to Florida.

He recounts that in past years he, as the youth pastor, had worked hard to make the church bus suitable for the eight hour journey on the interstate.

Each year, despite his best efforts, the church bus broke down.

Being on the cusp of the next trip and having done everything in his power to make the bus worthy of the sojourn, he worried about what would occur on this trip.

It was the devil, he explained, who had sabotaged the trip for years. And we were exhorted on the ways to protect the youth from the devil's grasp.

At least one of us wondered if the youth pastor who prepared the bus for the trip was responsible for the lack of success.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Superstition and being wary of changing a boat name? In the 21st millennium? By otherwise intelligent people?
> 
> If you bought a boat named ********* you would change the name in 2 seconds without a thought.


On the other hand, observing the ritual does give you another excuse to drink booze. If one is needed that is.


----------



## Staredge (Jun 6, 2013)

steve77 said:


> On the other hand, observing the ritual does give you another excuse to drink booze. If one is needed that is.


No, but the excuse to buy the high quality hooch is awfully nice. 

"Have to, dear....Poseidon doesn't drink store brands."


----------



## tidewaterv (Jul 18, 2013)

pirateofcapeann said:


> Okay, I just read the topic on Boat Names. While I'm on the subject, I thought I'd like to get some opinions about re-naming my boat.
> 
> My boat is named "Jesse Boyce" after the builder's uncle. For the sake of tradition I've kept that name for 12 years now. When I do an on line search for her, I'm inundated with sites for some two bit rap singer! I really don't want my beautiful little boat to be synonymous with that ilk, so I'm thinking about changing her name.
> 
> ...


yankeegirl all one word is a great name


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

If you decide not to believe in superstition and it turns out that you were wrong then you are in trouble.
If you do believe in superstition and it turns out you are wrong...actually you will never know if the effort you went through for the ceremony worked or was pointless.

I decided to ignore superstition once (never start a voyage on a Friday)...I was almost run over by 4 tugs with barges, ran aground while avoiding them, then encountered freak storm 40kt headwinds w/12ft waves.....


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

Finally did the official ceremony and had great wind on the way home from Aquapalooza!!!
Houligans is now registered in Poseidon's log and I feel much better


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

There is probably some EPA regulation that would make it illegal, I know the marina up here in Port Townsend gets all upset if you get sawdust in the water.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

wolfenzee said:


> There is probably some EPA regulation that would make it illegal, I know the marina up here in Port Townsend gets all upset if you get sawdust in the water.


I hear that sawdust up there is a real killer...ooooo


----------



## sulli (Mar 9, 2013)

How hard do I try to make out the old name? It is almost invisible, but if I put on my glasses and get the lighting just right I may be able to figure it out. Question is if I put my name on boat and dont know the old one, am I still changing it, they could be the same.


----------

